# GWs financial situation improving



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Linky

Seems like GWs financial situation is improving to say the least. 



> Games Workshop gains 12% after battling through tough times
> 
> A profit warning in January, a positive update in April. That's the story at Games Workshop, and the latest news has lifted the company's shares by 12%.
> 
> ...


I like it. This should mean that GW realise that the current version of Codices are made of win, and hopefully also mean that we never need to see stuff like CSM/DA again.
This might also mean that 6th will come after all codices are remade for 5th ed. That would sit al right in my book 


Linky to source, cred to BigRed


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn it, I knew I should have picked up stock in them back in Dec/Jan.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

"The retail group, which specialises in table top battle games including one based on Lord of the Rings"

The ignorance makes me want to track down the guy who put the pen to paper on this one and remove his skin and eye balls from his body.

Other than that, good news. I had a feeling things were looking up.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

well....thats nice for them...would be nicer if they gave some of that "hard earned" cash to forge world so i didn't have to pay something like 3 quid a model, however GW online is the sh*t these days i get everything the next day with out paying extra its awesome, besides the southend stores a wee bit crappy.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

See GW? You can make money without constantly pumping out new editions of your games. Now relax and don't update the core 40K rules until after the Codecies are finished being updated to a 5th edition standard.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah, i just bought more stock with my dividends. They've made some important business cost cuts that have been helping them out this fiscal year. It was an important step Tom Kirby needed to take. things are looking up. not enough for them to lower the price on mini's but at least shareholders like myself get a cut now.

CP



MetalHandkerchief said:


> "The retail group, which specialises in table top battle games including one based on Lord of the Rings"
> 
> The ignorance makes me want to track down the guy who put the pen to paper on this one and remove his skin and eye balls from his body.
> 
> Other than that, good news. I had a feeling things were looking up.


the issue isn't ignorance. it's generalizing the company description so the general populace can understand it. You can't elaborate on something before the person you're talking to knows what it is your talking about. He's simply putting the description into a form non-gamers can understand, with a reference to a well known franchise, a la LotR.

CP


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I though the description was pretty accurate to be fair. They are a retailer, albiet one that is also a manufactore and they make table top battle games. How else would you describe them in one sentence?

Good news they are getting back into profit, and I also suspect the release of some powerful codexes has helped keep profit margins high. But they cant keep growth going with cost reductions, so I suspect a new rules set is on the cards for next year at the latest.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

If they do another edition before fixing all the codices, that's it for me. Tired of the merry-go-round of new rule-book, half-arsed codex releases, new rule book etc etc...
They are making a fortune from their subsidiaries like BL and Citadel so there's no more excuses for making new editions purely for profit. Leave the game alone!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ShadowMatt said:


> They are making a fortune from their subsidiaries like BL...


I'd like to see where you acquired _that_ phony information! :shok: 

I can tell you first hand, good sir, it's no fortune.

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

excellent news, hope it continues,though i have to admit im a little sceptical that this change in fortunes is to do with cost cutting and more to do with producing some of the best model releases back to back for a number of years, look at what we have had in the last 6 months from GW and from FW, the DE, grey knights ,orc,skaven, blood angels, pretty sweet release patteren to be fair to them and dont get me started on FW.
Glad to hear the china plant has gone, the FW stuff coming out of there was poor quality.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I reckon its because so many people got the new GK, that would have done it, mostly


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I reckon its because so many people got the new GK, that would have done it, mostly


I think the report encompasses a period of time larger than the relatively brief window between Codex: Grey Knights being released and now.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. figures including the new GK sales won't be out until next quarter.... or financial report, or whatever...

That said, I can defiantely say they've massively outsold DE at my local store so its looking possitive.


----------



## Morgankell (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, let's see where this goes, personaly I hope to see this traduced in more quality codex and a good range of miniatures like the last ones.

Fingers crossed :biggrin:


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

I read on www.dailymail.co.uk that they increased their profits by something like 560% last year and paid off £10m of their £11m debts. Good news indeed. Now maybe they can afford to start producing plastic Plaguebearer boxed sets with 20 old-school style models!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

NoPoet said:


> I read on www.dailymail.co.uk that they increased their profits by something like 560% last year and paid off £10m of their £11m debts. Good news indeed. Now maybe they can afford to start producing plastic Plaguebearer boxed sets with 20 old-school style models!


I heard this - but due to Tea and Kittens - I can not read the website!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> That said, I can definitely say they've massively outsold DE at my local store so its looking positive.


Which is probably why I spent two weeks casting nothing but those pointy-eared little shites in my new job :biggrin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ahh.. so we can blaim you for the cock-up with the Khymera being packed wrong then?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

ShadowMatt said:


> If they do another edition before fixing all the codices, that's it for me. Tired of the merry-go-round of new rule-book, half-arsed codex releases, new rule book etc etc...
> They are making a fortune from their subsidiaries like BL and Citadel so there's no more excuses for making new editions purely for profit. Leave the game alone!


You do realise that GK is compilant with 6th Ed already, as will be any other Codex released this year? Just look at the small print in the book and different terminology used...

Also, Citadel isn't a seperate entity. It's a name owned by GW, has been for more than a decade. 



nopoet said:


> I read on www.dailymail.co.uk that they increased their profits by something like 560% last year and paid off £10m of their £11m debts. Good news indeed. Now maybe they can afford to start producing plastic Plaguebearer boxed sets with 20 old-school style models!


The first problem there is that you're reading the Daily Mail :wink:
They've spent the last 4-5 years piling every spare penny of profits into clearing all debts, which is why their profit margins post-paying for everything have been so ridiculously low: single figures of millions. It's why they've appeared to be in so much financial trouble during that time. If they hadn't been clearing those debts at such a huge rate, they'd have looked much better on the stock market, but they had the go-ahead from their major shareholders (the ones with the 10-20 year investments plans) to do it that way instead.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Ahh.. so we can blaim you for the cock-up with the Khymera being packed wrong then?


*Pictures Svart as a Blister Sister*

Sorry, that just hurts my brain...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Just look at the small print in the book and different terminology used...


Any chance of an example, I don't have any of the new books.

Good news for GW and in the future, us hopefully!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

SilverTabby said:


> You do realise that GK is compilant with 6th Ed already, as will be any other Codex released this year? Just look at the small print in the book and different terminology used...


Sure, but there's a marked difference between compliant and good. Case in point: Daemons.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> *Pictures Svart as a Blister Sister*
> 
> Sorry, that just hurts my brain...


Could be worse, you could have pictured me as a Scissor Sister...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> See GW? You can make money without constantly pumping out new editions of your games. Now relax and don't update the core 40K rules until after the Codecies are finished being updated to a 5th edition standard.


My hopes exactly:goodpost:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> > :
> > Originally Posted by Katie Drake
> > See GW? You can make money without constantly pumping out new editions of your games. Now relax and don't update the core 40K rules until after the Codecies are finished being updated to a 5th edition standard.
> 
> ...


Trouble is, if they update everything to 5th standard now, they'll screw themselves with releasing a newer edition. They work for the better part of 2-3years on any new edition, and when you get this close to a 'scheduled' release, all Codices released will have been written to the newer standard. So no matter how much you wish for everything to be updated to 5th, from this point on it will be updated to 6th. 
Which, to be honest, isn't a bad thing. 



Immortal Reaper said:


> Any chance of an example, I don't have any of the new books.


I posted up all my reasons for believing that on a thread somewhere about 6th ed, possibly the 'Blood of Kittens Bombshell' one. If I can find it (in my limited online time) I'll post a link.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Trouble is, if they update everything to 5th standard now, they'll screw themselves with releasing a newer edition. They work for the better part of 2-3years on any new edition, and when you get this close to a 'scheduled' release, all Codices released will have been written to the newer standard. So no matter how much you wish for everything to be updated to 5th, from this point on it will be updated to 6th.
> Which, to be honest, isn't a bad thing.


The problem I see is that if there are to be new Main Rules every 4th year for each system then they actually have less time to develop codices/armybooks for the systems and thats a real bummer.

SM wont care since they will get a new codex with each rule set but a lot of other armies will....


----------

